# Charplaner will nicht funktionieren...



## N1ghtwalk3r (24. März 2008)

Joa son Charplaner is doch bestimmt was feines 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Würd den ja auch gerne ausprobieren, aber bei mir steht da die ganze zeit lang nur "Seite wird geladen..."
mehr nicht...
Hat wer vllt ne idee wies evtl funktionieren könnte?
Denn den charplaner will ich auch ma ausprobieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## Valkum (25. März 2008)

1) Welchen Browser nutz du (Ganzer Name und Versionsnummer)
2) Druck ma F5


----------



## N1ghtwalk3r (25. März 2008)

zu 1. Ich benutz firefox  version 2.0.0.12(denke ich mal)
zu 2. Nö f5 hilft nix Oo(wieso sollte es auch frag ich mich grad)...
Naja vllt kann mir ja irgendwer weiterhelfen


----------



## Valkum (25. März 2008)

Eventuell hat dein brwoser fehlerhafte daten im Cache gespeichert durch F5 wird der komplett erneuert.
hmm.
Also mir fällt sonst nix mehr ein. Aber vll. weiss Beowolve noch was


----------



## N1ghtwalk3r (25. März 2008)

Hmmm also mim ie gehts komischerweise bei mir, leider will ich den nich benutztn^^
Hoffentlich hat irgendwer ne idee


----------



## Valkum (25. März 2008)

Geh im FF ma unter Hilfe auf Über da steht die genaue versions nummer.


----------



## N1ghtwalk3r (25. März 2008)

Hat sich erledigt, hab son adblock addon, das hat den wohl irgendwie beeinflusst, kann jetzt meine chars planen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Trotzdem danke Valkum für deine tipps^^


----------



## Ashariel (27. März 2008)

ich bekomme den in beiden browsern (FF und IE) nicht geöffnet :*-(
was muss ich wo deaktivieren damit es läuft???


----------



## Ashariel (27. März 2008)

Ashariel schrieb:


> ich bekomme den in beiden browsern (FF und IE) nicht geöffnet :*-(
> was muss ich wo deaktivieren damit es läuft???




FF vers. 2.0.0.13
IE vers. 7.0.5730.11


----------



## Beowolve (5. April 2008)

Kann eigentlich nur sein, dass Javascript so wie bei N1ghtwalk3r blockiert wird. Versuch mal alle Addons zu deaktivieren.


----------

